

Naming Your Company - idealancer
http://blog.crowdspring.com/2010/06/company-name-startup-small-business/

======
kevinskii
11\. Avoid using names like crowdSPRING.

------
dpcan
I usually start at the bottom of his list, check for the domain and trademark
first.

If not, all that other effort is wasted when you get all ready, set, and happy
with your name only to find out a barber in Toledo is already using it.

\-- edit: removed useless remark --

Lastly, do heed the advice somewhat. I've been using a business name for 9
years that I hate, is hard to pronounce, spell, and doesn't reflect what I do.
Arrg. I was young and thought it was cool. oops

------
Qz
"2. Brainstorm to identify name possibilities."

How is that a _tip_?

It's like:

How to find a grocery store:

1\. Think about how to find a grocery store.

